# Ginger Tobacco? Flavor you'd most want to taste in a tobacco?



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

One of my favorite flavors in the world is Ginger, so I was wondering - is there a tobacco that is ginger flavored, or which has a flavor that reminds you of ginger in a strong way?

And what's the flavor that you would most like from a tobacco, but haven't found?


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Don't have a clue about the ginger flavored tobacco...but yesterday I could've sworn I got a whiff of Mcdonald's French Fries while having a bowl of AK...which sent me off on a whole 'nother tangent wishing for French Fry flavored tobak...


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Bacon!


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

neonblackjack said:


> One of my favorite flavors in the world is Ginger, so I was wondering - is there a tobacco that is ginger flavored, or which has a flavor that reminds you of ginger in a strong way?
> 
> And what's the flavor that you would most like from a tobacco, but haven't found?


Two friends Valle Crucis is said to have a touch of ginger. I've never tried it so I can't say. I think C&D Shandygaff also has ginger.


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

Nachman said:


> Two friends Valle Crucis is said to have a touch of ginger. I've never tried it so I can't say.


Wow! I wasn't actually expecting there to be one...I'm going to have to give this a try!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I kind of look at aromatics much in the same way as cigar smokers look at Acids. So the only flavor I want out of a baccy is tobacco. If I want to taste cherry then I will eat a cherry.


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> I kind of look at aromatics much in the same way as cigar smokers look at Acids. So the only flavor I want out of a baccy is tobacco. If I want to taste cherry then I will eat a cherry.


Ha, I can appreciate that attitude...but, have you ever smoked an Acid? At least cherry baccy has some taste and scent of cherry. Acid cigars, to me, are a whole lot of unidentifiable "what!?" and "gross!" and "TOO Sweet!"
Pipe tobacco aromatics are so much more successful than "flavored" cigars, in my book.
That said, I see myself moving rapidly away from simpler aromatics now that I've discovered the world of stronger, purer blends.

Still, ginger.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

You could make some ginger tobacco, using a ginger "sauce". I think there was a thread on making your own aromatics here, the same cocept would work if you added ginger.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

shannensmall said:


> I kind of look at aromatics much in the same way as cigar smokers look at Acids. So the only flavor I want out of a baccy is tobacco. If I want to taste cherry then I will eat a cherry.


^ this for the most part although most tobacco has some kind of flavoring in it. I just like the tobacco taste to be the main thing I am tasting. I am kind of the same way with coffee, beer and wine although I don't mind flavored teas and Ginger tea is one of the flavors I like.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Right, I realize of course that most tobacco has a casing of some sort. But I would rather it be like a condiment instead of a main flavor.

In my original post, I may have come off as having somewhat of an attitude. This was not my intention. I just really meant to say, if you want to have ginger, then by all means eat some ginger. It's just how I feel about it. 

I'm also with Brian, I can't stand flavored fru fru coffees or really any other flavored anything. When it comes to my tobacco, be it pipes or cigars, I would rather the quality tobacco have nuanced flavors such as coffee, cream, dark chocolate, or the likes. These flavors are a direct product of the tobacco and not something that was added to it.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I kind of agree with what a couple have said but I like the combination of tobacco and a flavor. Yes, I want to taste tobacco because that's why I smoke but at the same time, I want a nice subtle flavor (SUBTLE being the keyword) that really lights up my senses.

I really want to find a nice spice tobacco. Something that reminds me of fall and harvest. Like cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice, etc. Something that has a really nice subtle just harvest/Thanksgiving taste to, I would smoke that all through the winter!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

like a pumpkin pie spice would be nice.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

cp478 said:


> like a pumpkin pie spice would be nice.


Exactly Charlie! I think I'm going to buy an ounce of Boswell's Spice and Nice at some point, sounds close to what I want.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> You could make some ginger tobacco, using a ginger "sauce". I think there was a thread on making your own aromatics here, the same cocept would work if you added ginger.


I think you could use fresh ginger and grind it up to add directly to your tobacco.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Two Friends Valle Crucis is blended by Tarler and Pease. I havn't tried it but given it's pedigree I would bet the quality and flavour of tobacco is there.


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a tin of the Two Friends Valle Crucis, and it is definitely ginger enhanced. Very unusual to have a Latakia based English with a prominent topping. The ginger is prominent in the tin as well as in the puffing.

hp
les


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I want my burley topped with more burley. XD


----------

